# Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick Meerkat



## celldweller1591 (Apr 3, 2010)

Mark Shuttleworth announced that *Ubuntu  10.10 will be the ‘Maverick Meerkat’*. I just wanted to re-post to spread the word. 
Its going to be great. As Ubuntu 10.04 LTS is undergoing heavy development as we have seen the whole new theme in Beta release and i think it will be great success . I am just wondering how awesome would be Maverick !! Canonical is working hard to make Ubuntu the Ultimate desktop solution. 

Full story: Here


----------



## D4RK8L1TZ (May 3, 2010)

yes n it surely will b


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 7, 2010)

Ubuntu 10.10 gets a Global Menu by-default :-

Mark Shuttleworth announced that Ubuntu 10.10 "Maverick Meerkat" Netbook Edition will come with a global menu. He also states that ONLY the Ubuntu Netbook Edition will get the Global Menu.

*img707.imageshack.us/img707/5381/ubuntulinoob.jpg

The idea is that using a global menu in the top panel would increase the available vertical space, which is so important on a Netbook (we addressed the screen real estate in some parts of our Ubuntu Netbook Remix (now renamed to Ubuntu Netbook Edition) Optimization Guide).

What is Global Menu?
Global Menu is Mac OS X like globally-shared menu bar of all applications launched in your desktop session which is currently only for Gnome. Although Ubuntu started working on this with the existing Global Menu project, it won't add the Global Menu as you know it but they (as in the Ubuntu and Global Menu devs) will work to improve it and make it more awesome then ever!

Everybody using Gnome 2 Global Menu knows there are issues with non GTK and QT applications, most notably Firefox and OpenOffice. But Mark points out that work will be done to support these too, as well as KDE applications.

Global Menu could indeed be a solution for Netbooks where the vertical space is limited, however it will be interesting to see how the users will react to this change, as well as the way it's going to be implemented - because for now, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition comes with only a panel on top which is very cluttered as it is, with an applet which replaces the toolbar, a taskbar and so on.
When the window is maximised, the panel will contain:

- the  window controls (from the left, just after the Ubuntu icon)
- the  window title
- the indicators (aligned right)

When you mouse  towards the window title, or press Alt, it will be replaced by the menu.

You will be able to install this improved Global Menu onto the Desktop  version of Ubuntu if you want, but it will only come as default for  Ubuntu Netbook Edition.

You can already install the Global Menu, but it's the already existing  application, not the one pictured by Mark Shuttleworth in his post. That  means it won't work for some applications such as Firefox and  OpenOffice. Also, it won't display the window title or controls.

That  being said, you can install Global Menu (actually called Gnome2 Global  Menu), using the following commands : 
For Ubuntu Karmic and Lucid :

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:globalmenu-team/ppa
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gnome-globalmenu *

Source

*


----------



## abhinav_sinha (May 7, 2010)

Good post hope you are right with your expectations about ubuntu!


----------



## D4RK8L1TZ (May 7, 2010)

ubuntu rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garbage (May 7, 2010)

D4RK8L1TZ said:


> ubuntu rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
hmm... Got your feelings.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 7, 2010)

@ Abhinav : thanks . 

@darkblitz : yes ofcourse it does  no doubts at all !


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Ubuntu 10.10 Alpha 1 Ready for Testing *​While Ubuntu fans out there still discover and  enjoy the brand-new *Ubuntu 10.04 LTS*  operating system, somewhere deep in the Ubuntu headquarters, the Canonical developers are working on the next  major update for their popular Linux distribution. Therefore, we  announce today that the first Alpha version of the upcoming Ubuntu 10.10  (Maverick Meerkat) operating system was released a few minutes ago. As  usual, we've downloaded a copy of it in order to keep you up-to-date  with the latest changes in the Ubuntu 10.10 development.

The developers said that the *GNOME* version was now  2.31.x (current development version), but it appears that all the GNOME  packages are still at version 2.30, the one used in Ubuntu  10.04 LTS. The *Evolution e-mail client *was updated to version  2.30.1.2 and it is now much faster than the one in Ubuntu 10.04  LTS. Last but not least, the kernel packages were upgraded to version  2.6.34-5.12, based on *Linux kernel 2.6.34.

* Some good news for *Kubuntu* users, as this first  Alpha version is built on top of the newly released _KDE Software Compilation beta 1_,  which looks pretty good and has a lot of new features. The *Qt  4.7 Beta 1* framework is included in this release.

On October 10th, 2010, *Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick  Meerkat)* will become the thirteenth release of the Ubuntu operating  system. See you again in one month (July 1st), for the second Alpha  version of the upcoming Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat).

Download Ubuntu 10.10 Alpha 1 (development release) here

Ubuntu 10.10 Release Schedule :_-

__June 3rd, 2010 - Alpha 1 released_;
_July 1st, 2010_ - Alpha 2 release;
_August  5th, 2010_ - Alpha 3 release;
_September 2nd, 2010_ -  Beta release;
_September 30th, 2010_ - Release Candidate;
_October 10th, 2010_ - _Final release of Ubuntu 10.10

Source - 1 & 2.
_


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Aptitude Removed from Ubuntu 10.10*

While many believed "*aptitude*"  will soon replace "*apt-get*" given the fact that it's a lot  "smarter", it seems that's not the case in Ubuntu - in fact it's quite  the opposite: _aptitude_ has been removed from Ubuntu 10.10  Maverick Meerkat though it is still available in the repositories.

This comes as a  surprise, especially since Debian officially endorses _aptitude_  over _apt-get_. Apparently the reason for this is to free up some 13-14 mb of space  from the CD.

There was an attempt to remove aptitude a  few releases back, but it was saved by the fact that it didn't take too  much space on the CD. But for some unknown reason, the meerkats didn't  like aptitude so it was removed from Ubuntu 10.10 as you can see HERE.


*Ubuntu 10.10 wont work on processors older than i686 *

If you're planning on using Ubuntu  10.10 Maverick Meerkat on a computer with a processor older than i686,  well... you can't.

Ubuntu 10.10 will be dropping support for  i386-i586 processors so it can take advantage of the i686 optimizations.  Apparently this has been discussed and confirmed at UDS-M.
But there seem to be some issues with  this: even some new processors which are especially designed for low  power consumption are i586. Such a processor is the Geode LX800 - a  pretty new processor for which a bug has been filled on Launchpad  but which most probably won't be fixed since Geode LX800 is a i586  processor. 
I am happy that i have Intel Core 2 Duo - i686 processor technology running 

Source


----------



## cancer10 (Jul 5, 2010)

i <3 Ubuntu


----------



## baccilus (Jul 5, 2010)

Great thread !


----------



## desiibond (Jul 5, 2010)

why do I get a feeling that Ubuntu is slowly becoming poor man's OS X


----------



## Garbage (Jul 5, 2010)

desiibond said:


> why do I get a feeling that Ubuntu is slowly becoming poor man's OS X



ah, I thought its becoming GNU/Windows.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat ) Alpha 2 has been released. To download and test, see here

---------- Post added at 02:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 AM ----------

they are just making it more awesome !!!


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Ubuntu Tweak* is in the "new queue" for Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat which means Ubuntu Tweak might  finally be added to the official Ubuntu repositories. Until now, you had to add a PPA or manually download a .deb to be able to install Ubuntu Tweak. 

*Firefox 3.6* will be shipped with Ubuntu 10.10 instead of Firefox 4.0. This is because FF 4.0 has been reported to release its RC in october which is the same month of scheduled
release of Maverick Meerkat.

Instead of VLC, *Dragon player* will be making its way to Kubuntu 10.10 replacing Kaffeine and Chromium has been removed from UNE 10.10 and FF is back  Chromium was reportedly introduced until UNE alpha 3 which will be releasing in 2 days i guess !


----------

